
WOW! Bundle all of your monthly bills. Pay them in 1 or 2 installments per month - billy_financial
https://www.billy.financial/ez-budgeting
======
johnmurch
How do you make money?

------
peg_leg
I do this using my credit card

~~~
billy_financial
Thank you for your feedback. How about rent and other bills that can't be paid
with a card? Our goal with this tool is to add ALL of your bills, then pay
them all at once, or split in 2 payments. You can choose your payments dates
so it matches your paycheck. Easy cashflow and easy budgeting.

